# What vintage models do you really wish you could get your hands on?



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

These are the two I want so bad…

I had this one when I was young. My aunt was opening a wicker store back in the mid-1970's, and I was helping her clean the basement out. She paid me for my days work, and the store next to hers was a hobby shop. That morning, I had been looking in the hobby shop window and saw this _JAWS_ model. I was a huge _JAWS_ fanatic. Anyway, after helping my aunt that day, I walked into the hobby shop and bought this model, and built and painted it in the summer of 1976.



















This is one of the MPC Disney Haunted Mansion kits. I had always hoped someone would repop these, but no…Disney and their licensing issues!! Anyway, this is the one I always wanted. I know these aren't the greatest kits in the world, but I love the Haunted Mansion, and the organ player always fascinated me.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

1/72 scale XB-70.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Y3a said:


> 1/72 scale XB-70.


Thats not too old. Its still on the market from Italeri

I have the Aurora XB-70. I guess its around 1/100.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I'm still not convinced that the Haunted Mansion or Pirates kits are not back because of licensing from Disney. It's not like there is any shortage of Marvel Comics kits and stuff, or Star Wars. Those are Disney properties.

And, many Disney kits have been reissued with no reference to Disney. For example, Atlantis reissued the Disney Zorro, Revell has repopped the old Disney Peter Pan Pirate Ship, and Glencoe reissued the Disney Rocket to the Moon from Tomorrowland.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

what name is the revell flounder kit re-issued under ?


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

djnick66 said:


> I'm still not convinced that the Haunted Mansion or Pirates kits are not back because of licensing from Disney.


So why do you think these kits haven't seen the light of day again? Not enough demand? I wonder if the molds are still around?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'd like to see the Jaws and Pirates kits reissued too. Somebody mentioned a while back why the Pirates kits haven't been brought back but I can't remember what was said. It's about time!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I would say the Revell Beatles kit. (RIP George Martin) I found a substitute many years ago, cake decorations, badly painted, stripped the paint off and primed it, dead on likenesses of the Fab Four, one problem they were in 1/25th scale, but they came with a full drum kit, Ringo’s platform and microphones.

Thanks to Polar Lights I now own all the other kits I wanted except for the Gladiator (Spartacus) I have the trident one. There was a plan to repop them a couple of years ago, but they were to be on a plane base, not the base with the severed arm.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Aurora mad barber,doctor, denist, apache warrior, crusader, and then I think I am done with what I want vintage wise..

Z*


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I pretty much have all I want, but could use a lily pad for The Frog!


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Ragnarok Orbital Interceptor by Aurora is at the top of my list. I built one back in the summer of 1976, too. Aurora packed a lot of cool features into this kit including a detachable parasite fighter craft, a missile bay with an operating door, and a removable atomic reactor. I'd love to to see a re-pop of this one, but I ain't holding my breath.

http://www.professorplastik.com/monster_site/proscenium/kits/xtrakits/othernonmonsteraurorakits/scifikits/ragnarok/ragnarokkit.htm

An Aurora Flying Sub with optional screen accurate parts and a roof retooled for a better fit would be nice too.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The Revell XSL-1, and their other vintage space kits like the Solaris.
The Revell Beatles! Yes, definitely!
I've got an Aurora Ragnarok, though it has homemade decals and aftermarket resin clear parts. But the nuclear airliner version would be awesome to have.
Really, there have been so many repops of old kits over the last decade or so, I already have a lot of my childhood favorites!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

John P said:


> The Revell XSL-1, and their other vintage space kits like the Solaris.
> The Revell Beatles! Yes, definitely!
> I've got an Aurora Ragnarok, though it has homemade decals and aftermarket resin clear parts. But the nuclear airliner version would be awesome to have.
> Really, there have been so many repops of old kits over the last decade or so, I already have a lot of my childhood favorites!



Ditto !


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Aurora Vampire and Frog!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Buck Rogers Thunderfighter.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

pob63 said:


> The Ragnarok Orbital Interceptor by Aurora is at the top of my list. I built one back in the summer of 1976, too. Aurora packed a lot of cool features into this kit including a detachable parasite fighter craft, a missile bay with an operating door, and a removable atomic reactor. I'd love to to see a re-pop of this one, but I ain't holding my breath.
> 
> http://www.professorplastik.com/monster_site/proscenium/kits/xtrakits/othernonmonsteraurorakits/scifikits/ragnarok/ragnarokkit.htm
> 
> An Aurora Flying Sub with optional screen accurate parts and a roof retooled for a better fit would be nice too.


I had that once upon a time as well as the Flying sub and I would like to see them get reissued as well as the 
Revell 2 pack Boeing SST. And those are just for starters.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Right now I can only think of one kit that I'd really like to see reissued, purely for nostalgic reasons...










...but it'll probably never happen. They pop up occasionally on evilBay, but they're either missing pieces or stupidly pricey.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

'The Revell XSL-1, and their other vintage space kits like the Solaris.'

Ditto................


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Zathros said:


> *Aurora mad barber,doctor, denist, apache warrior, crusader, and then I think I am done with what I want vintage wise..
> 
> Z*


These would be cool...
Denis:thumbsup:


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

djnick66 said:


> Thats not too old. Its still on the market from Italeri
> 
> I have the Aurora XB-70. I guess its around 1/100.


Yeah, you can pick up the Italeri 1/72 XB-70 (ex ERTL) anywhere. One big chunk of plastic. There's a guy doing a 1/48th too.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've got Aurora (Tsukuda, Monogram, whatever) flying subs in the stash from reissues, and I nabbed that SST kit when Revell reissued it a few years ago.

Between Polar Lights and Moebius, I think I've got all the other kits I had as a kid that I can think of!.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

The 4 Revell Beatles kits and the Aurora Apache Warrior would be at the top of my list.


----------



## Rob P. (Jan 26, 2004)

With all the reissued Aurora Monsters from Monogram, Revell, Moebius, Polar Lights, etc. I am a happy camper. If I had a wish granted via the Disney star, it would be the MPC Pirates of the Caribbean kits. 

Rob


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

RMC said:


> what name is the revell flounder kit re-issued under ?


wasn't that the Dr. Doolittle ship by Aurora that has never been reissued?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, Large scale Red Baron show rod, Malco Super Vette with original decal sheet, Black Hole Cygnus. Between Moebius and Round 2 I've been able to aquire a lot of the kits I had as a kid


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Capt. Krik said:


> Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


I forgot all about this one. I want this too!!


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

John P said:


> I've got an Aurora Ragnarok, though it has homemade decals and aftermarket resin clear parts.


John,

Your custom decal for the tail is certainly a vast improvement over the obviously, Bicentennial-influenced, "Stars & Stripes" decal that came with the kit. As always, nice work. 

http://www.inpayne.com/models/jets/ragnarok1.html


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I always wanted the Great Moments in Sports Kits (Dempsey vs Firpo, Babe Ruth, Johnny U, Jerry West, Willie Mays) Captain Kidd to go with the Atlantis Blackbeard and the Green Beret'


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

After reading this thread, I headed down to the basement to put some final touches on "Rommel's Rod". As I was waiting for the decals to set, I scanned my stash to plan my next build. With the exception of the Ragnarok and a few other coveted kits (Monogram’s Phantom Huey, Sealab III), my stash contains just about every model that adorned my bedroom shelves during the Nixon administration, as well as ones I had never imagined being available. Kits such as the Polar Lights C-57D, the Pegasus Martian War Machine, and the Moebius Seaview, just to name a few. 

While sitting there with “Rommel’s Rod” on my bench, all these awesome kits on my shelves, and HobbyTalk on my laptop, it suddenly dawned on me that I am living in "The Golden Age" of modeling. I can name only a few pleasures from my youth that have improved over time, but none to the degree as scale modeling has.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Wasn't the Aurora Ragnarok based on a kit of a Douglas Aircraft X-plane that never got off the drawing board? (The plane itself, not the kit.)

Here's one you'll never see...the King Kong kit issued in 76-77 with Kong on top of the Twin Towers.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

seaQuest said:


> Wasn't the Aurora Ragnarok based on a kit of a Douglas Aircraft X-plane that never got off the drawing board? (The plane itself, not the kit.)
> 
> Here's one you'll never see...the King Kong kit issued in 76-77 with Kong on top of the Twin Towers.






I've got that 76 Kong kit and I think that should definitely be reissued (even though the towers look basic and the the Kong sculpt could be better). I really don't see why people should give in to terrorism like that and I don't think it's in any way bad taste. 

It's like when they removed the towers from Spiderman. Pointless and giving in to terrorism. It's just Kong on top of the towers.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Probably the reason the Dino Kong kit won't be reissued is that it (and the movie) tanked.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

It's strange. When I first read this thread, I could actually think of an answer. A year or two ago, it would have been Sealab, but I've even lost interest in that kit, now. I honestly can't think of a vintage kit I'd like. Oh wait - one just came to me - the old Prehistoric Scenes "Tarpit" kit with a rhino and vulture. That's one I'd pick up!


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

Addar's Ape Soldier on Horseback. It's the only one of the Planet of the Apes kits that is still expensive and difficult to find.

Other than that, most of the kits from the 60s and 70s have either been reissued or don't really interest me because of subject matter or kit quality.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

seaQuest said:


> ...Here's one you'll never see...the King Kong kit issued in 76-77 with Kong on top of the Twin Towers.


Yeah...there's a reason for that. :lol: I fished one out of the 'Bay a few years ago for about $10 shipped; it's really a rubbish kit.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Revell Indy Corvette from the late "80s, the Pontiac banshee, the Oldsmobile Areotech and the Knightrider kit from the tv reunion movie. Never did get that one.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> Yeah...there's a reason for that. :lol: I fished one out of the 'Bay a few years ago for about $10 shipped; it's really a rubbish kit.


Maybe I should check out Evilbay for one. It might be worth it just for the kitsch value.


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

Revell Beatles.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Zombie_61 said:


> Yeah...there's a reason for that. :lol: I fished one out of the 'Bay a few years ago for about $10 shipped; it's really a rubbish kit.


.....and the scale is anyones' guess......
Denis


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

pob63 said:


> John,
> 
> Your custom decal for the tail is certainly a vast improvement over the obviously, Bicentennial-influenced, "Stars & Stripes" decal that came with the kit. As always, nice work.
> 
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/jets/ragnarok1.html


Thanks! Interceptors should have a TAC badge, dern it! 
jp


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

Pirates of the Caribbean kits, Haunted Mansion kits, all the Prehistoric Scenes, Snoopy snap kits, and more.


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Jimmy B said:


> ... Captain Kidd to go with the Atlantis Blackbeard ...


Definitely! :thumbsup:


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd like to get a pair of Aurora 1:48 Lockheed XF-90 jet planes, an Aurora 1:456 German sea raider Atlantis which I had but lost in one of many moves, Aurora 1:48 Nuclear powered bomber. Hawk Russian atomic powered bomber, the Revell Westinghouse atomic powered plant and yes the Revell XLS-1 manned space ship almost had that one thought it would be around for awhile smh.
Karl


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Chitty-Chitty Bang-Bang, Aurora B-70, The atomic power plant kit, Aurora, Revell, etc. Bomarc, (something-something) Interceptor, Revell Beatles, Aurora Hiller X-18, many others I can't think of right now!


Larry


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Jimmy B said:


> Captain Kidd to go with the Atlantis Blackbeard and the Green Beret'


I bought the resin version of Captain Kidd years ago from one of the online recasters (that everyone hated, LOL). I could have cared less, I wanted the model. I do remember it took them ages to send me the model…we're talking months, and I had paid for it. I never thought I was going to get it. I want to say it was _Monsters In Motion_, but I could be wrong…it's been a long time. Haven't built him yet. And I did pick up the Atlantis repop of Blackbeard, so I've got them both now.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Any of the old Monogram air refueling kits from the 60's. 

Those were cool! 2 aircraft on 1 stand refueling


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

MPC's Wacky Races Kits, the taxi cab from the Good Guys tv series. Richard Petty's '71 Plymouth.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> Yeah...there's a reason for that. :lol: I fished one out of the 'Bay a few years ago for about $10 shipped; it's really a rubbish kit.





I think you can look at it in 2 ways. First......a pretty rubbish kit BUT only if you're expecting detail, correct sizes and accuracy. 

If you look at it as some sort of symbolic statue it's got potential to be pretty cool. The Kong figure is ok (except for his right hand where the small finger is almost the same size as the rest of the fingers) the figure isn't too bad and the twin towers although very basic can look good. The Starfighter's pretty bad but I wonder if a replacement for that could be found. The novelty factor of the twin towers could actually help sales of the kit if it was ever to be reissued.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Banana Splits!


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Wacky Racers? Banana Splits? Oh man, I forgot about these too.
I want them as well…gee, you guys are adding to my list for me.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> .....and the scale is anyones' guess......
> Denis


Oh, definitely. Kong and Dwan are roughly the same scale, but the aircraft wreckage is a smaller scale, and the twin towers are an even smaller scale. It's obviously based on the poster for the movie, which was equally wrong with regards to scale.



ThingMaker said:


> ...Snoopy snap kits...


Oh, right! I forgot about those. I'd be _very_ interested in a reissue of the Snoopy and his Sopwith Camel kit!



SUNGOD said:


> I think you can look at it in 2 ways. First......a pretty rubbish kit BUT only if you're expecting detail, correct sizes and accuracy.
> 
> If you look at it as some sort of symbolic statue it's got potential to be pretty cool. The Kong figure is ok (except for his right hand where the small finger is almost the same size as the rest of the fingers) the figure isn't too bad and the twin towers although very basic can look good. The Starfighter's pretty bad but I wonder if a replacement for that could be found. The novelty factor of the twin towers could actually help sales of the kit if it was ever to be reissued.


Fair enough. I haven't looked at mine since I got it several years ago, but I remember the Kong sculpt being even worse in person than it appeared in the photos I'd seen; very cartoonish. And the rest of the kit looked overly simplified. But then, it was produced by Mego, so I guess we really couldn't expect much. With some extra work I suppose it could be made to look reasonably okay.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

A few of the Monogram Tom Daniel Kits that have not been re-popped. Sand Crab, Trick-T, Dog Catcher. I sill love Tom Daniel show rods!

Mike


----------



## Rob65 (Mar 23, 2009)

Wacky Races(Penelope Pit stop in particular) Snoopy Sopwith Camel, the Flapjack, Black Hole V.I.N.C.E.N.T. and Maximilian(SP?) the Buck Rogers kits....man I could go on and on! 

Robert


----------



## John Galt (Nov 23, 2001)

Bonanza. Not the aircraft, the TV show with Lorne Greene, Landon, Blocker.

Not much of a model building experience (I think it comes in two halves) but the likenesses are fairly good.


----------



## TomHering (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd like to see MPC reissue one of the best movie spaceship designs ever - the "Cygnus" from _The Black Hole_. Improve the kit by including the extra section needed to make it the proper length. Mold the whole thing in a transparent yellow-orange. (The masking, resin, and photo-etch aftermarket guys would be all over this.) I'd actually pay a price in the $100.00 range - something I'd never do otherwise for a plastic model kit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I had a chance to pick up all three Black Hole kits a month or two back. The robots were in sealed boxes. Prices were not unreasonable but not cheap either. I think he wanted $70 each for the robots and $100 for the Cygnus.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Like so many of you guys...the Revell Beatles kits, AND CERTAINLY, the "other two" Freddy Flypogger kits (Speed Shift and Flipout). I have the reissue of Super Fuzz.

Phil


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

How about all the Aurora kits that were in development when they shut down.... Like (the Presidents Series) Lincoln, the rest of the Chamber of Horrors, The MOM's like Godzilla and the Tokyo Tower.... 

Or this one....The Third kit never made in the Aurora Castle series...(Frog/Vampire)

:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## TomHering (Jul 24, 2011)

rhinooctopus said:


> ... AND CERTAINLY, the "other two" Freddy Flypogger kits (Speed Shift and Flipout). I have the reissue of Super Fuzz.
> 
> Phil


The "Fred Flypogger" models are small enough that Revell could easily box them together as a 3-in-1 kit. They might not sell enough of them individually to justify reissues, but boxed together I bet they'd sell well. (I understand that sales of the 2000 _Super Fuzz_ reissue weren't too hot.)


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

mcdougall said:


> ...the rest of the Chamber of Horrors...


What am I missing here? Do tell…
Pics?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> I bought the resin version of Captain Kidd years ago from one of the online recasters (that everyone hated, LOL). I could have cared less, I wanted the model. I do remember it took them ages to send me the model…we're talking months, and I had paid for it. I never thought I was going to get it. I want to say it was _Monsters In Motion_, but I could be wrong…it's been a long time. Haven't built him yet. And I did pick up the Atlantis repop of Blackbeard, so I've got them both now.


Bobby I think you're talking about Retro-Resin. Years ago (before Atlantis even started) I ordered both Blackbeard and Kidd. I NEVER received either one. Screwed out of 150.00. Several years later the owner or RR passed away.
However I think you have the gist on why people weren't favorable to him.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> What am I missing here? Do tell…
> Pics?


The Only Chamber of Horrors kit to be released was the Guillotine, there were plans for the Gallows, the Electric Chair, the Rack and The Hanging Tree. Patterns for the last three I mentioned were made....and a couple of them have made it into Resin like the Hanging tree here :










Here is The Rack (Resin by Pythonkits)

Denis


----------



## Hammerdude (Jun 26, 2002)

I'd like to see the rest of the Deal's Wheels kits not yet repopped?


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Jimmy B said:


> Bobby I think you're talking about Retro-Resin. Years ago (before Atlantis even started) I ordered both Blackbeard and Kidd. I NEVER received either one. Screwed out of 150.00. Several years later the owner or RR passed away.
> However I think you have the gist on why people weren't favorable to him.


You know, that was probably it…Retro Resin. Wow, I can't believe you lost that amount of money on the deal. The guy was not responsible at all. It was a long time ago, and I don't remember the gory details, but I was really worried I was never going to see my Capt. Kidd, but it did finally arrive. I think at one point I had even asked for my money back.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hammerdude said:


> I'd like to see the rest of the Deal's Wheels kits not yet repopped?


Me too; another line of kits I'd forgotten about.

I don't remember the specifics, but I recall reading something online about Revell planning to eventually reissue all of them if the sales of the kits they've already reissued were good, but after the "Van" kit Volkswagen suddenly increased the cost for licensing so Revell canceled their plans for the other VW based kits "Swine Hunt", "Glitter Bug", "Bug Bomb"/"Bug Out", and "Baja HumBug".


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> Yeah...there's a reason for that. :lol: I fished one out of the 'Bay a few years ago for about $10 shipped; it's really a rubbish kit.


Found one at a buy it now price of about $50 plus shipping. There are other ones listed at ridiculous prices. Like $400+.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John P said:


> The Revell XSL-1, and their other vintage space kits like the Solaris....[the] Aurora Ragnarok...Really, there have been so many repops of old kits over the last decade or so, I already have a lot of my childhood favorites!


Excepting the Beatles (just no interest), what Mr. Payne said. Oh, and the Man From U.N.C.L.E. figure models.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

TomHering said:


> I'd like to see MPC reissue one of the best movie spaceship designs ever - the "Cygnus" from _The Black Hole_. Improve the kit by including the extra section needed to make it the proper length. Mold the whole thing in a transparent yellow-orange. (The masking, resin, and photo-etch aftermarket guys would be all over this.) I'd actually pay a price in the $100.00 range - something I'd never do otherwise for a plastic model kit.




I think many people would agree with that. Plus Vincent and Maximillian. I can't speak for Maximillian as I haven't seen that kit in the flesh but Vincent needs a new head dome as it's badly moulded (one side's a different shape to the other side) plus maybe 1 or 2 other upgrades such as the eyes (which aren't included and are just decals) plus maybe better claw arms.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You know, some kits I would like to see come back are the big Revell 1/8 trikes like Evil Iron and Dragon Fire. THose were awesome kits. I recall K Mart had them through the 70s. Revell Germany put them out many years back, but not recently.


----------

